# Συμβουλευτική Γονέων & Ανάπτυξη > Διαταραχή Ελλειματικής Προσοχής, Υπερκινητικότητα >  ΔΕΠΥ ή απλά ζωηρό παιδί

## bbland

Καλησπέρα σας.
Το ανηψάκι μου που είναι 5 ετών, είναι ένα παιδί πολύ ζωηρό.Είναι αυτό που λέμε "δεν στέκεται πουθενά".
Πως μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε αν απλά είναι πιο ζωηρό απ' όσο πρέπει ή αν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα που χρήζει βοήθειας.

----------


## pavlosla

νομιζω ειναι πολυ μικρο ακομα....... 
αν παει δημοτικο πηγαινετετο σε κανα παιδοψυχιατρο και θα σας πει

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αμα αρχισει απο τωρα τους παιδοψυχιατρους στα 30 τι θα κανει

----------


## pavlosla

δεν θα εχει προβληματα γιατι θα εχει μεγαλωσει κανονικα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

και εγω καπως ετσι ειμουν και πραγματι ακομα και τωρα η ηρεμια που βγαζω ειναι εικονικη στη πραγματικοτητα δε στεκομαι πουθενα εκτος απο ενα θεμα

αρα ετσι οπως παει θα γινει φιλοσοφος ποιητης η ντοστογιεφσκυ

----------


## nikos2

εαν εχει δεπυ θα εχει και καποιες δυσκολιες μαθησης συγκεντρωσης κτλ , διαφορετικα δεν εχει τιποτα. αν παιζεται επιτραπεζια παιχνιδια ειναι ευκολο να μπειτε σε υποψιες εαν υπαρχει κατι

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το να μαθει ειναι δικοπο μαχαιρι γιατι με αυτα που θα μαθει μπορει να μαθει και αλλα που να του διαλυσουν τον εγκεφαλο γι αυτο συνηθως αυτοι που διακρινονται ειναι στο κοσμο τους

----------


## Sonia

Και πόσο ζωηρό "πρέπει" να είναι ένα παιδί κι αυτό είναι περισσότερο απ' όσο πρέπει; Εγώ είμαι υπέρ του να ψάχνουμε ένα πρόβλημα και να μην το κρύβουμε κάτω από το χαλί, από την άλλη αυτή η μόδα με το παραμικρό να βάζουμε ταμπέλες μόλις παρεκκλίνει κάποιος λίγο από τον μέσο όρο δεν την έχω καταλάβει. Το φυσιολογικό είναι ένα παιδάκι 5 χρονών να μην στέκεται πουθενά. Το μη φυσιολογικό είναι που κάθονται σαν βλαμμένα και βλέπουν την Πέπα το Γουρουνακι στο τάμπλετ 10 ώρες την μέρα όσο οι γονείς πίνουν καφέ και τα ξύνουν.

----------


## menis_64

σε ολα τα παιδια στην Αμερικη βγαινουν με διαγνωση ΔΕΠΥ και ακολοθουν θεραπεια... δεν υπαρχει λογο να ανησυχεις οτι χρηζει βοηθειας.... Δεν υπαρχει καν λογος να παρει αγωγη για ΔΕΠΥ, ειμαι κατα σε αυτο το φαρμακο σε ανηλικα ατομα....

----------


## bbland

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας.
Δεν έχουμε παρατηρήσει στο παιδί κάποιο μαθησιακό πρόβλημα, μονό την υπερ του δέοντος ζωηράδα.

----------


## serios

Μπορει απλα να ειναι ενα ευτυχισμενο παιδι!!!
Τι εννοουμε φυσιολογικο κ ποια τα ορια του;; Γιατι πρεπει σωνει κ καλα ενα παιδι που εχει περισσοτερη ενεργεια να ειναι κατι αρνητικο;;
Μη κανετε το λαθος να του κοψετε την ενεργεια με τιμωριες κ περιορισμο μην κ δεν.
Φυσικα να μαθει καποια ορια αλλα προσπαθειστε την ενεργεια του να την εκμεταλευτειτε ασχολουμενοι περισσοτερο μαζι του κ δινοντας του ερεθισματα.
Πολλοι γονεις θεωρουν οτι το παιδι τους εχει διασπαση προσοχης οταν απαιτουν συνεχως να διαβαζει κ οχι να παιζει. Δηλ να πηγαινει αντιθετα με την φυση του της περιεργιας κ εξερευνησης.

----------


## menis_64

Όχι φίλε μου η διάσπαση της προσοχής δεν είναι όταν το παιδί αντί να διαβάζει κάθεται και παίζει, αλλά όταν ενα παιδί δεν μπορεί να μείνει συγκεντρωμενο σε αυτό που κάνει... Δηλαδή δεν είναι ότι δεν θέλει να διαβάσει αλλά δεν μπορεί να συγκεντρωθεί σε αυτό.... Είναι η νούμερο ενα παιδική διαταραχή που στην ουσία δεν είναι κάτι ενάντια στην φύση του παιδιού... Και εγώ μικρός ήμουν αφηρημένος πολύ... Όταν καθόμουν να διαβάσω, επειδή έπρεπε για τις εξετάσεις, δεν μπορούσα να συγκεντρωθω, ενώ ήθελα να διαβάσω να τελειωνω 

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## serios

Δεν προσπάθησα να δώσω ορισμό της ΔΕΠΥ αλλά προσπάθησα να δώσω ένα παράδειγμα που εύκολα θα μπορούσε να παρερμηνευτεί ως ΔΕΠΥ και αυτό είναι όταν ένα παιδί το περιορίζουν και έχει το μυαλό του στο παιχνίδι και είναι η αιτία που δεν συγκεντρώνεται στο διάβασμα. Δεν σημαίνει όμως ότι δεν έχει συγκέντρωση σαν γνωστικό έλλειμα.

----------


## Εμμυ26

Το ΔΕΠΥ δεν κατάλαβα ακριβώς τι είναι αλλά θα σου πω την εμπειρία από την ξαδέρφη μου.. Το παιδί πηγαίνει νηπιαγωγείο και από δύο χρόνων παιδικό σταθμό. Φέτος κατάλαβαν πως το παιδί δεν έχει συγκέντρωση και δεν θα προχωρήσει στην πρώτη δημοτικού . Συνήθως τα παιδιά δείχνουν σημάδια από μικρά.. Από να είναι ζωηρό και άλλο να να έχει κάποιο μικρό θέμα.. Αυτά τα παιδιά δεν μπορούν να συγκεντρωθουν σε τίποτα για πάνω από πέντε λεπτά. Δεν μπορούν και δε θέλουν να ασχοληθούν με ένα παζλ.. Υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι να το καταλάβεις αλλά αν το παιδί είναι ζωηρό είναι απλά αυτό.. Αν το παιδί έχει δίπλα του σωστους εκπαιδευτικους μπορούν να κατατοπισουν τους γονείς διαφορετικα θα πρέπει οι ίδιοι να απευθυνθουν σε ένα παιδοψυχολογο.. 

Εστάλη από Redmi Note 4 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## bbland

Από αυτά που διαβάζω καταλαβαίνω ότι μάλλον δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
Το παιδί και με παζλ ασχολείται και έχει πολύ καλή αντίληψη σε ότι μαθαίνει.

----------


## Εμμυ26

> Από αυτά που διαβάζω καταλαβαίνω ότι μάλλον δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
> Το παιδί και με παζλ ασχολείται και έχει πολύ καλή αντίληψη σε ότι μαθαίνει.


Συγκεντρώνεται σε ένα παιχνίδι πάνω από δέκα λεπτά με ένα τέταρτο??

----------


## Αρετουλα

δε ξερω παντως την ιδια απορια εχω και εγω με τα παιδια μου και ειδικα με τη μεγαλη..η μεγαλη μου ειναι 8μιση χρονων ..απο μικρη ηταν πανταν υπερκινητικη μιλουσε συνεχεια δεν ηρεμουσε..τωρα αυτο συνεχιζει αλλα περα απο αυτο ειναι και πολυ οξυθυμη με πολλα νευρα για το παραμικρο κ εξακολουθει μιλαει συνεχεια τραγουδαει συκαινεχεια και το κυριοτερο δεν εχει καμια ορεξη να διαβασει δε συγκεντρωνεται αφαιρειται η προσοχη της με το παραμικρο και εχει εθιστει για τα καλα στη τηλεοραση και ιντερνετ και αν της τα κοψουμε φωναζει και μας χτυπαει..μεχρι τωρα δε ν εχειγινει διαγνωση για δεπυ απο καποιον εκπαιδευτικο..μηπως δεν ειναι αρμοδιοι αυτοι αλλα ο παιδοψυχιατρος?η μικρη μου ειναιι 2 χρονων ειναι οπως ηταν η μεγαλη μου υπερκινητικη παρα πολυ δε σταματαει με τη διαφορα οτι γκρινιαζει κ κλαιει ολη μερα για το παραμικρο δε μας αφηνει σε ησυχια..η μεγαλη τωρα τα εβγαλε τα νευρα...δε ξερω αν η μικρη εχει κατι γιατι ειναι πολυ μικρη αλλα εχουν πολλα κοινα και δε ξερω τι ισχυε

----------


## airetikos

Άμα είναι πολύ ζωηρό και το ξύλο κάνει δουλειά. Ρε τι άλλο θα δούνε τα μάτια μας, πέντε χρονό παιδί και είναι ζωηρό λέει. Όλοι με το ζόρι να έχουν πρόβλημα επειδή δεν είναι καμμένοι οι άλλοι. Που να μεγάλωνε στο χωριό θα το κάνατε και τεντυ μποι το πενταχρονο. Τι να πεις και μόνο που ανέχονται και πάνε σχολείο τα παιδιά πολύ χάρη σας κάνουν όλους.

----------

